# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  She Has No Head: 2014's Top 25 Female Comic Book Characters

## CBR News

Every year, Kelly Thompson reveals her current favorite females in fiction. See who made this year's list and see where your favorites landed.


_Full article here._

----------

